# Left Handed Hip Quiver



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a lefty and I use the bohning Quiver ....http://www.bohning.com/upload/wysiwyg/2008ProductLineHighRes/Jpeg/TargetQuivers.jpg

I realllly like it. Mine was taken from me so I just ordered a new one.......still need to go pick it up.


----------



## Nikki00 (Jan 12, 2009)

buckeye_girl said:


> I'm a lefty and I use the bohning Quiver ....http://www.bohning.com/upload/wysiwyg/2008ProductLineHighRes/Jpeg/TargetQuivers.jpg
> 
> I realllly like it. Mine was taken from me so I just ordered a new one.......still need to go pick it up.


Yup, I have the same quiver (in pink) I shoot left handed, but buy right handed quivers because I like my arrows on my right


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

The easton ones are nice as well. I have a lh field quiver and it works great indoors on the line and for 3d. My fiancee has one as well.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/target_accessories/quivers


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Nikki00 said:


> Yup, I have the same quiver (in pink) I shoot left handed, but buy right handed quivers because I like my arrows on my right


Noooo thats just the righties getting to you......it starts small next thing you know your bow will be right handed lol

Nomad, can't even say hi to an old girl when you stop by?


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

buckeye_girl said:


> Noooo thats just the righties getting to you......it starts small next thing you know your bow will be right handed lol
> 
> Nomad, can't even say hi to an old girl when you stop by?


ohhh i knew you would razz me it I was just waiting for it :wink:


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the easton hip quiver. Its got room for everything, including an outside pocket that fits a score card perfectly.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Nomad_Archer said:


> ohhh i knew you would razz me it I was just waiting for it :wink:


And yet I still didn't get a hello.........hmmmmmmmmm 


Oh yeah I usually carry a bottle of water and a pack of crackers in that quiver.......I'm sure you can prob do the same with the Easton


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

buckeye_girl said:


> And yet I still didn't get a hello.........hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I usually carry a bottle of water and a pack of crackers in that quiver.......I'm sure you can prob do the same with the Easton



ok ok i give hi, how are you doing? And the easton quiver field quiver has pretty decent room the traditional hip quiver has even more room


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

HI! I'm good thanks  Hope you're doing well


----------



## LoveMyPassion (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an easton as well and love it. The score card does fit perfectlly as stated before. It also has room for everything else you could possibly want.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

There's a girl on here that goes by "Wheeley" that makes awesome quivers any way you want. I had her make a purple and silver one for my wife with her name embroidered on it. Pretty slick! :wink:


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

I like these quivers they are a little different than the ones you see every day. 

http://www.soma-archery.com/contents/product/quiver.php


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

My mum was a professional seamstress and just swapped over the pouch and it worked out perfect.


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

My Easton is very comfortable and you have room for everything


----------

